# Insurance



## Guest (Sep 27, 2011)

Could someone recommend a few places for me to shop for insurance? 

I was looking at http://www.soapguild.org/industry/insurance-faq.php

But was not sure if there were other options you all knew about. Thanks!


----------



## Deda (Sep 27, 2011)

Ive been with the guild for several years.


----------



## LauraHoosier (Sep 27, 2011)

I get mine through my home/auto insurance company that partners with RLI.  I was quoted $190-250/year depending on which level I chose.  Unfortunately its a military only insurance so I can't recommend them unless you qualify but USAA has been my "go to" company for 20 years and no one has ever beaten their prices in that time.

Maybe check also with INDIE: http://www.indiebeautynetwork.com/channel-ibnyou/join.asp

You can also check with RLI directly.  They have a website as well. http://www.rlicorp.com/index.asp


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> Ive been with the guild for several years.



I think I am going to join. Do you go to the conferences? It seems like alot of fun, and the price is not bad at all for insurance + membership....


----------



## miggymoo (Oct 26, 2011)

I just called my homeowners insurance and they have 2 different types. The first is called business pursuit and covers liability. It is an extra $13 a year onto my homeowners insurance. The second is business property increased limits and is an extra $10 a year. The insurance agent didn't really know much about it and there aren't any limits listed. Does anyone have this type of insurance?

RLI quoted me $209 for the year up to a million in liability.


----------



## Padamae (Oct 27, 2011)

I have been wondering if you are selling very little is this an requirement to have ins. I am talking about 100 bars a year.  I have a friend that has her own business sewing costumes for live action role play groups who wants to buy my soaps and sell them. I am looking onto my requirements to do such a thing. I have read the labeling requirements seems rather easy for soap and more complicated for lotion or cosmetics. Just don't know how to approach this safely for her and myself.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 27, 2011)

Padamae said:
			
		

> I have been wondering if you are selling very little is this an requirement to have ins. I am talking about 100 bars a year.  I have a friend that has her own business sewing costumes for live action role play groups who wants to buy my soaps and sell them. I am looking onto my requirements to do such a thing. I have read the labeling requirements seems rather easy for soap and more complicated for lotion or cosmetics. Just don't know how to approach this safely for her and myself.



It's not legally required (although some markets and craft shows will demand that you carry insurance).  But it's not wise to do without.  The number of bars you sell is somewhat irrelevant.  All you need is one person claiming that they got a lye burn or an allergic reaction from your soap and you've got a lawsuit on your hands.  Unlikely to happen but do you want to take the chance?


----------



## Padamae (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you very much. I have been reading about it to see if this is something I want to start doing or not. That add more to the cost on my part than her's. But it helps me know what I may be involved for me to sell her soaps to sell.  


To sale wholesale like that should it be my label or her's?


----------

